# Repticon Jacksonville - November 9 & 10, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
November 9 & 10, 2013

Where:
UNF University Center
12000 Alumni Drive
Jacksonville, FL 32224

Time:	
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Jacksonville Show:
In 2013 Repticon returns to the beautiful University Center on the campus of the University of North Florida. This state of the art venue with plenty of convenient parking is easy to reach, and will provide a world-class backdrop for Repticon Jacksonville, one of Repticon's fastest growing shows. This 10,000 sq. ft. facility will be packed with a great selection of reptiles and exotic pets, pet products, reptile themed-merchandise, and all sorts of reptile-related fun. Join us now three times a year at the UNF University Center for the next step in the evolution of Repticon Jacksonville!

For more information: Repticon Jacksonville Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

